# Donations?



## Spyder1984 (26/5/20)

Hi guys and gals,

I was just looking around on the site and stumbled across the donations section.

I was just wondering, what is the goal for the donations that end 30/12/2020?

I can see it is $1800, but is it for the upkeep of the site and for the employees, etc? I would like to make a donation as well.

Regards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I was just looking around on the site and stumbled across the donations section.
> 
> ...


It's for the website upkeep , the mods and admins are doing it for the love of vape , so feel free ,plus you get a donor tag under your name . Check the green strip under mine.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (26/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> It's for the website upkeep , the mods and admins are doing it for the love of vape , so feel free ,plus you get a donor tag under your name . Check the green strip under mine.



It's for @Silver 's yacht in the Bahamas. Everybody knows that.

Reactions: Funny 19


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)

Adephi said:


> It's for @Silver 's yacht in the Bahamas. Everybody knows that.


You , Sir , have a totally evil sense of humor ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyder1984 (26/5/20)

Great, will do, as soon as I get home from the surgeon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyder1984 (26/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Great, will do, as soon as I get home from the surgeon.



Hi guys,

Just a short message to ask whether there is an alternative method of donating?

The card I have some cash on, is linked to my wifes Paypal account, so I cant get the card linked to my account as well, hence, am struggling a little to make the donation as promised...

Please HELP!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyder1984 (26/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> g0g



Thank you @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I was just looking around on the site and stumbled across the donations section.
> 
> ...



Hi @Spyder1984

Firstly, thanks for thinking of making a donation.

To answer your question, @ARYANTO is right - the donations go toward the running of the site.

Not just the hosting but there are several modules we buy from time to time to add extra functionality to the forum. We also employ the services of international Xenforo experts who help us out occasionally and they charge the forum for their time and services when required.

Regarding method of donation, unfortunately that current Paypal mechanism is the only method of donation at this stage. Perhaps make a donation when you are in a position to do so.

All the best and thanks for the support

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Spyder1984 (26/5/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @Spyder1984
> 
> Firstly, thanks for thinking of making a donation.
> 
> ...



@Silver 

Hi, thank you for the thorough reply (as usual...). There is a little less than the $5 in my other account, i would like to donate that so long, and then make more donations as soon as i can get the card stuff sorted with paypal.

Would that be acceptable?

I really want to start giving something back now, as I feel that everyone here has already helped me soooo much.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (26/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> @Silver
> 
> Hi, thank you for the thorough reply (as usual...). There is a little less than the $5 in my other account, i would like to donate that so long, and then make more donations as soon as i can get the card stuff sorted with paypal.
> 
> ...



Not to worry @Spyder1984 - and that is very kind of you 

I think the donation system has a minimum of $5. Probably best to wait until you have that amount available.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spyder1984 (26/5/20)

Silver said:


> Not to worry @Spyder1984 - and that is very kind of you
> 
> I think the donation system has a minimum of $5. Probably best to wait until you have that amount available.



Ok, thank you, will have to make a quicker plan then...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (26/5/20)

Adephi said:


> It's for @Silver 's yacht in the Bahamas. Everybody knows that.



Not true. It's for @Rob Fisher's stash of Red Pill.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (26/5/20)

Hooked said:


> Not true. It's for @Rob Fisher's stash of Red Pill.



The yacht is more affordable.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DysectorZA (26/5/20)

Thanks @Spyder1984 for highlighting this - you learn about something new every day. Just donated.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (26/5/20)

DysectorZA said:


> Thanks @Spyder1984 for highlighting this - you learn about something new every day. Just donated.



Happy to help @DysectorZA

Reactions: Like 2


----------

